# Busy in the field



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Acrylic on 22"x16" Hardboard. Couldn't make up my mind whether to include gulls behind the unit. ??







C&C Welcome
Steve.


----------



## theartproject (May 5, 2018)

Gulls would be great. The idea of the gulls reminds me of the painting by Van Gogh with the crows. I think it was his final painting. Not that this will be your final painting. Just saying it reminds me of that painting. lol.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi there theartproject,
Thanks for looking in and adding your comments, it is appreciated. I have since re-visited this painting and made a few adjustments, I hope you like the finished product.







Cheers
Steve.


----------



## Traffic NYC (Aug 27, 2014)

Now it looks great! Want to see more of your work soon


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks Traffic, Pleased you like it. Keep an eye out there will be more on the way. Since I first started painting just over two years ago I enjoy it so much I can't stop.
Steve.


----------



## Ravine (Nov 10, 2017)

The addition of the birds adds a lot of interest and movement. Really like the finished version.


----------



## diane w (Aug 16, 2018)

I especially like the addition of the sail boats, it gives it so much depth. wonderful painting


----------

